# HOWDY Soda Need some help



## Eric (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Howdy started out as an orange soda and used a paper label... some co-workers think it started out as a lemon lime flavored soda that became 7up...
From what I find and know (which ain't much) the man who developed Howdy Orange developed 7up a few years later... Howdy was never a Lemon Lime soda
I've never seen a lemon lime flavor label or older bottle... I think later on Howdy (50s-60s) had a few other flavors like Grape, Strawberry, Cola and Root Beer.. but I
can't find any old paper labels of older flavors other than Orange.... So I thought I would ask here... if there is any older paper label other than Orange or history of this soda
 this group will have someone who knows.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 10, 2019)

Eric, I honestly believe in my opinion Howdy started out as an orange flavored drink. I have an early 1921 ad from the American Bottler that describes the drink as being an orange flavor fortified with lemon. Howdy started in business in 1920. the Howdy label I have in my collection simply says Howdy, no flavor mentioned, however the orange colored circle behind the word Howdy could represent an orange? Personally I have not seen any Howdy labels that say lemon lime or any other flavor.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 18, 2019)

Eric

As far as I know, the only Howdy flavor other than Orange was Ginger Ale.  The Ginger Ale must have been short-lived because I can only find references for it between 1924 and 1927.  Both of the attached newspaper ads are from 1924. Notice where it says every bottle had a dust-proof wrapper.  I don't know if the wrapper was clear (see through) or some type of paper.  But you can't see the bottle cap in the illustration, so I suspect it was solid paper.  The same goes for the label, I believe its on the outside of the wrapper.  But regardless of all that, there should be examples of the paper labels 'out there' somewhere.  However, if examples do exist, they must be extremely rare because I have not been able to find a single one.  If the wrappers and labels are as rare as I think they are, they could be the so called 'holy grail' of all Howdy labels.  

This link (and accompanying picture) are of a Howdy Ginger Ale cardboard sign that's currently for sale on eBay for $149.99.  If you can afford it I'd buy it because I suspect you may never see another one.  If I ever find a Howdy Ginger Ale wrapper or paper label, I will be sure to share it here.  

eBay Link

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1920s-Howd...981976?hash=item23672ee558:g:61gAAOSw3mpXEE~u

1.  Cardboard sign eBay
2.  Newspaper ad - St Louis Globe-Democrat December 7, 1924
3.  Newspaper ad - St Louis Globe-Democrat December 21, 1924


----------



## Eric (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks SodaBob for posting... you've been quiet for a while.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 25, 2019)

Great stuff! I wish I could afford that sign.


----------

